# Hi from a mid-west horse lover!!



## horseluvr95 (Aug 22, 2008)

I LOVE HORSES! The sad thing is I don't get to spend ANY time with them. My family cannot afford riding lessons or leasing/owning a horse. We don't live on a farm, so that is not a possibility either. I came here to learn more about my love and possibly find a someone who needs a helping hand. I'd be glad to help out in exchange for lessons.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome to Horse Forum....This is a friendly place with lots of great people to learn from!!!!  Have a look around and let the questions fly...We'd be happy to help!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the horse forum!! I hope you have fun participating!


----------



## Carrie (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi! Welcome to the forum! I'm pretty new here too. If you're wanting to get some hands-on experience with horses, maybe you can call the stables in your area and see if they need any help in exchange for lessons.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## horseluvr95 (Aug 22, 2008)

*great idea!!*



Carrie said:


> Hi! Welcome to the forum! I'm pretty new here too. If you're wanting to get some hands-on experience with horses, maybe you can call the stables in your area and see if they need any help in exchange for lessons.


Good idea. I will look for nearby stables and ask them.


----------



## horseluvr95 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Suggestions?*

Does anyone else have any suggestions? :?:


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

what area do you live in? there are equine rescues all over the country as well as the ASPCA /Humane Society-volunteering is a great way to get hands on experince and be in the company of horses and other hooved animals. as the economy gets worse more volunteers are needed especially for horses as more are displaced.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

welcome


----------

